# Wanted Access To Fish Private Ponds In Or Around Middle Georgia



## clawndart (Mar 7, 2009)

I am looking for possible lease or pay by the day ponds in or around Middle Georgia for me and my brother to fish. I have a small 12ft jon boat with trolling motor only. We love to fish and respect any rules that are given to us. Always take any trash with us and are drug free!!! We just love to fish. Willing to pay or do odds and ends for permission. Can cull out smaller fish or whatever you want. We both are employed with the base and have plenty of common sense! If interested in giving us a try you can contact me at qualitytoolsrus@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance for the consideration.


----------



## revrandyf (Mar 7, 2009)

Try Stuckey's in Jeffersonville.  Haven't been there in several years but I used to catch a lot of nice fish there.


----------



## clawndart (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah i have been there but it seems like they always fertilize it right when fishing turns on.  I loved Bear Camp in Irwington but they drained it.  Thanks


----------



## TalarosaRanch (Apr 4, 2009)

15-20 acre farm pond, contact me...


----------

